# Pointe Mouillee Spring Cleaning - April 16th



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

* Pointe Mouillee Spring Clean Up*
*April 16th 9am start time 4 pm *
(6 hours of working time with hour break)

Meet at the Headquarters starting around 8am. 
We will have a group meeting to go over a few last min details and make sure everyone is on the same page.

What to bring:



Work Gloves (there is lots of glass so be-careful)

Rubber Boots (it is wet in some areas)
Water 

5 Gal buckets


What we still need:



Food for Lunch(we are going to take an hour break, need food ideas and help, WHAT DO YOU GUYS WANT TO DO)
One boat and mud motor (this will be a 2 to 3 man crew that will run Vermet and Lead Units looking for Trash Floating inside the Marsh. 

4 to 5 Trucks for hauling garbage to our area of drop off.
Wood poles with spike for trash(to save people backs, can someone maybe make these up out of some dowel rods)


If you can only make the morning or the afternoon time that is fine anytime you can give is great.

We will be splitting everyone up into work groups on the day of the clean up. Each group will have an area they will be cleaning. I will need 4 to 5 people to be group leaders. These people will have all the details phone numbers etc etc. If a group gets done with there area they can give myself a call and I will send them over to another area to help out.

When going through an area stack all tires into on location so that a truck can come on by and pick them up and take them to a central dump location which will be on site.

Do the same with all bags of trash. Please keep all metals out of the trash bags. Smash all pop/beer cans and place into 5gal buckets.Same goes for all small pieces of metal.We will be recycling all metal so that we can help out and maybe get some seed, paint or some other item for the state game area.I will get with Joe once we know how much we get and see where what money we get can be best served. 

I am still getting the last few details worked out the things in red above I can use some help on right now from everyone.I am waiting to hear back from Zack on if and how maybe having a truck or two on the dikes picking up the bags will work and getting the ok for that.

Below is a map of the Game Area with unit names and general locations of parking areas, roads and buildings.

​
Area Map


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Great Idea guys. I wish I could come lend a hand but I have my CCW class on the 16th. Good luck everyone that will be leanding a hand out there. I may not mean much but THANKS TO ALL WHO HELP OUT !!!!!!!!


----------

